# Preggo momma...What breed mix?



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

So I found this girl on thursday, and she's due any day now with 6 puppies. I'm at my wits end. When they're born, I'll have 10 dogs in my house. That's insanity with all of my other pets. I was just wondering what mix you guys thought she was. 
































I'm in love with her ears. They move in every direction possible. She's so funny, and a very sweet girl.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Pit Bull Husky? perhaps..looks like a few breeds mixed in.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I think I see Lab, but I'm not sure what else.. Maybe Lab/Shiba Inu?


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Pit Bull Husky? perhaps..looks like a few breeds mixed in.


The white face made me think husky, too, but her hair is so short.I did see the pit in there, so I couldn't drop her at animal control, they'd put her right down. My husband is not pleased with me at all at the moment,but he's taking it better than I thought he would. momma is in love with him, so he said we could foster if no groups could take her.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

She looks like my mutt










Where are you at? If you are close I would definitely be interested in a puppy when they are ready


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm outside of houston texas. I keep hoping one of the rescue groups I've contacted will suddenly find room for her, but my hope is waning.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

:[ I am in Washington... But if we were closer I would take her in a heartbeat! I have cousins that live in Splendora who are coming up soon, if you are looking to find her a home. Maybe they could bring her up here... I can always ask them


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for taking her in, she is adorable. I see lab/husky/pit?


----------



## Passion2010 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nargle said:


> I think I see Lab, but I'm not sure what else.. Maybe Lab/Shiba Inu?


I also see Lab. I'm unsure as to what else. She's beautiful, though!! If you aren't keeping her and/or the puppies (awesome if you can/do), I hope you find her a fantastic home!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

What do you call her? Just wondering...


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I would also say pit/husky...honestly I don't see any lab...usually if its a lab mix its pretty obvious (I think so) unless its really far down the line. Her body and head are very pit, and I would say husky because of the tail, ears and coloring of the face


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't know about breeds, but bless you for taking her in. Hope the whelping goes smoothly.


----------



## laxbritt89 (Jan 30, 2010)

she looks pit/husky/ maybe a little shepherd 

really cute though! hope u find a good home


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

So it looks like we'll be fostering momma and the babies and finding them homes. My husband named her Jasmine. He wanted to give her a sweet, girly name, so ppl won't focus on the pit part of her. She's learned to sit for food and water, and after the pups are out I plan on continuing her training so she'll be adopted faster. Her temp started dropping, so we're expecting the pups in the next day or so. I'm kinda excited to see what daddy was. Anything could come out.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

I would say pit/shepherd. My dad has a lab/pitt and her face looks a bit like this one's, in the fact that it is box-y. But I dont see the lab part. Her ears remind me maybe of a cattledog. 

Good luck with the puppies!!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks again for helping her! Please keep us updated. *fingers and paws crossed for Jasmine and babies to be healthy*
Jasmine is a beautiful name


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

be sure to post lots of pictures of the pups and mom =) though im sure taking pictures is going to be the last thing on your mind


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't worry, there will be pics when the babies come. I'm thinking soon, her temp started dropping, and she shredded all her blankets to make a nest last night.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i cant wait to see them


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Does anybody know how rare carolina dogs in texas are? She looks just like a few I saw pics of online. The white face markings were strikingly similar.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

She really dosn't look too much like one. Her head shape, ear carrage, mask, and size are all wrong. Carolina dogs look more like Dingos, actually they are also called the American Dingo.


Whats her temp today? has she gone into labor yet?


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Keechak said:


> She really dosn't look too much like one. Her head shape, ear carrage, mask, and size are all wrong. Carolina dogs look more like Dingos, actually they are also called the American Dingo.
> 
> 
> Whats her temp today? has she gone into labor yet?


HEr temp fluctuated quite a bit over the weekend. It was 98.2 this morning, we'll see if it sticks. She skipped dinner last night and breakfast. She's gotten a lot quiter also. This morning was the first time she actually ran back to her kennel to burrow in her blankets/shredded newspaper. I really hope she has them soon. Poor Jasmine wants to be skinny again so she can run and play. She keeps bringing me tennis balls in the yard, and gets agitated with me when I'll only throw them 5 feet away. MAybe there will be some pups when I get home. Hubby would love that, lol. He gets home first, so he'd have the panic attack going in there with newborn pups.


----------

